# SonofVulkans Daemons, Chaos Marines and other stuff.



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've been wanting to start a project log for a while now, but never really got round to it for various reasons. This year I've decided to go for it. I'm always changing my mind with what I'm working on so this project log will probably have various stuff appearing. 

It will mainly be based on a brand new Daemon army and my Iron Warriors. The Daemons are something I've wanted to paint for a while now, so last christmas I made sure they were top of my list. The Iron Warriors are something I have been painting on and off for a couple of years.

A couple of goals I would like to achieve this year are:-
Paint at least 1000 points of Daemons. (No rush with these, just want to have fun painting lots of different coloured squads.)
Build up my Iron Warriors. (Chosen, Helbrute, Cultists, etc, but not the Dark Vengeance ones.)
Learn to play 6th edition rules. (I've been playing 40k for years but due to recent life stuff I've never had much time to play or sit down to learn the latest rules properly.)
Write this project log. (Hopefully I'll have some sort of update at least once a week.)

To kick things off, here is the first model I've been working on for my Daemons. A Herald of Nurgle. I saw this simple conversion on White Dwarf daily on the GW site and liked it so much I just had to steal the idea. A champion of Nurgle body with a Plague Bearer champion head with a little green stuff to fill the slight gaps.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like the remodelled jaw.

The spikes on the shoulder seem to clash with his horns; it might pop more without them.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a quick update for you. I finished this Warpsmith over the christmas holidays. He's based on the Thunderfire cannon Techmarine with lots of various bits and pieces from my bitz box. He's armed with a Burning Brand of Skalathrax. I'm quite pleased how he turned out. Sorry about the dark pictures, it never seems to be light when I'm at home at the moment.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I really love what you've done on the pb champ. Exceptional work.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

torealis said:


> I really love what you've done on the pb champ. Exceptional work.


I agree with this one. That looks so awesome! I can't wait to see it painted up


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi folks,
So i've finished the first model for my new Daemon army. He was a lot of fun to paint. As you can see i've been using the new technical paints, which I highly recommend if you haven't picked them up yet. I'm trying to keep the colours dark so that the daemons look more evil and nightmare-ish.



























Comments and advise is welcome. Next up I'll be summoning up some plaguebearers.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work!
Agree with hobbit....I wouldve shortened the shoulder spikes.
Love the warpsmith!!
:wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The dark scheme works well.

However, the sheen of the goop is reducing the contrast a little, so the flesh might benefit from a slightly raised highlight to counteract that.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. The horns and shoulder spikes are bugging me a bit. I've come up with some ideas:-

1. Take away the side head spikes. (Might look ok.)
2. Shorten the shoulder spikes. (Even shorter they might clash.)
3. Remove the spikes and put a Nurgling in there place. (Might do this idea.)

What do you guys think?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Seeing it painted it occurs to me that the hoorns on the shoulder pad can be broken off and they shouldnt clash as much. as i they were removed by a chansword strike or similar.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The Nurgling idea sounds interesting to me, and it's a stereotypical "nurgle" move to make. Best case scenario would be to make a nurgling hold on to one of his horns.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I like them, but option 3 is the best of those.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Option 3 defs


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got the Nurgle Herald sorted. The shoulder spikes were snipped off to give them a broken look as Swedemarine suggested. I then found a suitable nurgling to hang on to his horn. I'm happy with how it worked out in the end. Thanks for the advice everybody.















The Plaguebearers are well on there way to being finished by the end of the week. Hopefully i'll get a picture of them up at the weekend. Then it's deciding what to build and paint up next. Maybe bloodletters i'm thinking.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

So. Good.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic conversion. I may have to buy one of those Nurgle Lord models myself and do something similar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks really good well done mate. The nurgling ties it all together.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Fantastic conversion and paint job!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick update. The Plaguebearers are done, they just need some grass on the bases. They took longer than I thought they would in the end. Waiting for washes and Agrellan Earth to dry and only having an hour or so for painting in the evening does tend to stretch things out.

Seeing the leak of the new Helbrute reminded me of a "work in progress" that i've been working on, on and off for a while now. It took a while to do all the green stuff and was coming along nicely, I even started painting it. Then my 2 year old daughter (bless her) picked it up to have a look and dropped it. It was solid enough to survive the drop but the pointy finger snapped off and disappeared into the warp. At some point i'll rebuild the finger and get him painted.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice sculpting on the dread/brute. He's very evocative.

Everything in this thread is looking tops.

The fun surprise with warpsmiths is that they are awesome with over watch. I don't recall if you can fire with both the burning brand and a regular flame, but with Mark of Khorne then you also have counter attack and extra dice with a power axe. Surprise! I hurt you!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's the finished Plaguebearers. Just realised the base edges need tidying up. Funny how taking pictures of finished models highlights bits you've missed. The Plagueridden/champion model has some chaos marine helmet horns on the side of his head. As I had already used the champ head on the Herald, I thought I had better add something to him to make him stand out a bit.









I've just started sticking together some Bloodletters. Lovely models, very large swords. I think I know how I want to paint the skin, it's just the sword i'm pondering on at the moment.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome work! You seem to rattle these out quite quick and still maintain an exceptionally high painting standard!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A little update for my Daemons. I like the thought of using Heralds as a unit. Not sure if they would be cost effective in an army list, but I generally go for what I like than what would win games. Having a squad of them deep striking in enemy lines would be fun I think. So I had the idea of converting some warhammer ogres into big chunky Nurgle Heralds. It's like a bunch of ogryns got corrupted by Nurgle. Here's the first one i've made up. I'm quite pleased with how he's turned out. I'll probably paint him up before making another three.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey SonofVulkan, I've been watching in the shadows 

Great execution with the Ogre! A well balanced blend of Ogre and Nurgle. +rep


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, sorry for the slow update. I thought I should have something to show before bothering all you good people. 

It's been one of them sort of hobby month's. I stuck together some bloodletters, but the big crack in their foreheads put me off painting them. I've picked up some liquid green stuff, so hopefully these will progress in the future. Then I started painting some daemonettes, but couldn't settle on a colour scheme I was happy with. I think i've settled on a scheme, I'll post a pic when I've got one painted up.

But I did get some stuff done. I'm happy with how the Nurgle Herald based on a Warhammer orge turned out.















And even started on a second one. I thought i'd go for the stomach tongue look for this one.









To have a break from my daemons I thought I would give my Iron Warriors some love in the form of an old skool Rhino thats been sat a shelf for like forever. I bought this years and years ago for a previous chaos marine project thats now broken up/sold/re-painted. I don't usually enjoy painting big models and vehicles, I think it's the large flat surfaces. But as the rhino progressed I actually had fun painting it.















I'll probably use it to transport my Iron Warrior marines with the Mark of Khorne.









I've got an old skool predator sat on a shelf covered in a thick layer of dust. I think I'll dust it off and give it a lick of paint some time soon.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh god I'm so jealous. Those ogres are incredible.,


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I've put together a third Nurgle Herald for my herald squad. The fourth one when I get around to building it will be the leader of the bunch. Hopefully making him bigger, badder and uglier. Should get time to paint the latest two over the next week.









As a side note, I fixed my Helbrutes hand/claw. Instead of just fixing the finger, I decided to chop the hand off and give him a more deadly looking set of claws. I'll post a pic when I get around to painting him up.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, only me again. Got three of my Nurgle Heralds done now. Quite pleased with how they turned out, still working on the fourth one to complete the squad. 

I've decided to change the bases. I started out painting them with the technical paint Agrellan Earth, but it seemed a bit hit and miss with its cracking effect. Also seemed a bit flat. Anyway, I've gone back to using sand and will re-do the Plaguebearers bases when I get a chance.

Here's the heralds, ready to beat up anybody that gets in their way.















A size comparison picture to show how much chunkier they are compared to the Plaguebearers. I'll probably just use that first herald I made (the chaos champion conversion one) as a unit champion.









Daemon family photo so far.









I got myself some liquid green stuff the other day to fill in that annoying gap in my Bloodletters foreheads. They look a bit better for it and I've started to base coat them. Probably take about a couple of weeks to get them painted.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Me: "What colour should daddy paint these then?"
2 year old daughter: Looks through pots of paint. "Orange like a tiger daddy!"
Me: "M'kay."

So thats the story of my Screamers colour scheme. Got one finished and the other two half done so far.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

SonofVulkan said:


> Me: "What colour should daddy paint these then?"
> 2 year old daughter: Looks through pots of paint. "Orange like a tiger daddy!"
> Me: "M'kay."
> 
> ...


:laugh: but :good: definitely. Great job, and also a great daughter you have there.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> Me: "What colour should daddy paint these then?"
> 2 year old daughter: Looks through pots of paint. "Orange like a tiger daddy!"
> Me: "*M'kar (is pleased)*."
> 
> ...


You may be familiar with the tiger shark. But are you prepared...

FOR THE FLYING TIGER MANTA RAYS?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

a little late but just saw them... question on the nurgle ogres: what is the bag on the back from? i think it would make a good piece for a custom festus. Never cared for the GW mold but always wanted one of him.

outside of that all the work is amazing and i absolutely love the colors


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's the first time I've seen a screamer look good!

Lovely ogres, that's some amazing green stuff sculpting and excellent painting. I am also a huge fan of the beast-mutated marines, keep it up!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This continues to be incredible. Your daughter is a genius.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Saintspirit said:


> but definitely. Great job, and also a great daughter you have there.


Thank you very much. She also likes to line my paints up in a long line, which isn't quite so helpful. :grin:



Mossy Toes said:


> But are you prepared...
> 
> FOR THE FLYING TIGER MANTA RAYS?


Dum dum duuuum. When I get round to painting some horrors they will be orange and tiger striped. Didn't there used to be a Space Marine chapter with tiger stripes?



VanAlberict said:


> what is the bag on the back from?


The bag on the back is from the Ogre Bulls kit. @bitsandkits has the part very cheap separately. http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ogre-kingdoms-bull-bag-p-4014.html
@Iraqiel @torealis Thank you very much friends. Positive comments really help boost hobby motivation, thank you.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> Didn't there used to be a Space Marine chapter with tiger stripes?


I vaguely recall something to that effect. The... Fighting Tigers of Veda, I believe? Google agrees, so I'll go with that.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, been a while since my last update, so I thought i'll bring y'all up to date with my hobby world.

First off, I got the screamers finished for my daemon army. It was fun to paint them differently.









Next, I thought I would give my Iron Warriors some love. I've had this havoc-melta squad half stuck together for a while now and it was about time they got finished. With all these large/tough walkers and monsterous creatures coming out, i'm putting some squads together that can do some serious damage to them, or at least frighten them. I've got five with bolters to paint at some point to bring the body count up, but the main dudes are done for now.









Next up i'm going to paint some raptors with two meltas and a champ with a combi-melta, not sure what cc weapon to give him. Thats the plan anyway, if painting the trim does my head in i'll probably switch back to painting some daemons.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow. how comes i never noticed this project? f*ing awesome piece of paint here! and coversion too! How about those raptors you mentioned  ?


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread and I would never have believed tiger manta rays would work without the pics nice job.

Also the nurgle units are awesome, conversions & painting combined to look really original, just a great job all round.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, only me. So, after painting my Plague Bearers I always thought that I would love to paint some Plague Marines in the same colours. So I dug into my bits boxes and got out the green stuff and made me some. They have a mix of Chaos and regular marine parts. I like to think that these Plague Marines were a product of the ill-fated Abyssal Crusade. Twisted into their new shape by Nurgle. I had a bit of fun modelling these and tried to keep the paint job simple (no amour trim painting).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

N-no armor trim painting? That's... allowed?

They look good. I like the skaven tails as tentacles.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very impressive work SoV. And are those really Skaven tails? or do you own a tentacle maker?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> N-no armor trim painting? That's... allowed?


heh heh, please don't tell. :grin:



SwedeMarine said:


> And are those really Skaven tails?


Yes, they are Skaven tails. I sat there for a while with a bunch of them trying different things until I got a pair of them to hold the bolter. The champion also has an ork grin as a stomach.

I was wondering if I should try some battle damage on the armour? Maybe with the metal showing through here and there. I've never tried it with my Iron Warriors, it wouldn't really work with metal on metal.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I absolutely love the one who is holding his own entrails - How very Braindead of him!

_(5 points to anyone who got that reference)_


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe 10 months have gone by without me updating this log... Truth is, I fell out with GW for a bit when they released 7th edition after I hardly got a chance to play 6th. :angry: Anyway, water under the bridge and all that.

Recently I've been enjoying putting together some more Plague Marines. It's fun going through my bits box re-cycling marine parts. You may have seen some of these before from earlier posts.















I've also painted up a Dark Vengeance Helbrute. Sticking to the same green with the "make life easy, no trim painting rule" like my Plague Marines. :grin:















To give the Helbrute more texture I painted some Agrellan Earth on the plain areas. I think it worked out quite well.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The green and bone are well done . . . but, but, but . . . these really need some other colours. There's just but with contrast here to satisfy my eye. Right now the green is unrelieved, there's not much darker and not much lighter.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with Kreuger about the green needing something to break it up. A dirty metal trim would work good for Papa Nurgle's Marines. Even though you said you didn't want trim, it could help. That thought aside, these are some of the grossest plague marines I've seen. Great Job
I love these Plague Marines. 
The one with a mouth for a belly and the one holding his own guts are rather inspired, imo.


----------

